# Closure of Camping Orbitur Quarteira



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have heard that this site has been sold for building development and is to close. Can anyone confirm this and do they know when this will occur?

peedee


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Of Peedee what a shame, this was such a convenient site - but I suppose being where it was placed, I can't say I am surprised, I will be interested to see if anyone can confirm it

Carol


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Carol,
If it is true it will probably mean the wild camping spot in front of the site is also going to be developed. A friend who over wintered in Quarteira told me he had heard this. 

peedee


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

We are on this campsite now and was wondering what is going on as they are moving a lot of caravans off site. The owners of caravans that seem to be here permanently are taking down awnings and clearing out everything. I shall enquire tomorrow.

Peter.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi, sorry I took so long to get back only now got internet access, it seems that it is true, it is supposed to shut in September 09. A lot of caravans that are on site permanently are all starting to leave because the owner wont give them a contract for the year. The staff wont say anything other than "we wont be here next year"

Peter.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Peter, I will be down that way later in the year so sounds as though it will be open for the rest of the summer.

peedee


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

We are there at the moment.

The rumour (!!) is .......that the land has been compulsory purchased by the Gvmt for development......... but part of the deal (rumour !!) is that a new camp site will be built/opened a few kms away.

On that subject, there is a new Eco 5 star site opening up soon on the west coast .... nr Odemira. GPS N 37° 36' 15,20" W 8° 43' 53,13" http://www.zmar.eu/

Set to open in June...... looks expensive but accepts Camping Cheques in low season.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

StanDup said:


> We are there at the moment.
> 
> The rumour (!!) is .......that the land has been compulsory purchased by the Gvmt for development......... but part of the deal (rumour !!) is that a new camp site will be built/opened a few kms away.


Just an update, I was there in late June and inquired what was happening. I was told it is unlikely the site will close until the end of the 2010 season. It does seem as though part of the deal involves a new site and it was intimated that it won't close until the new site is ready. This site is planned to be further away from the beach and the town  and also requires the building of a pathway/cycleway into town. The pathway sounded as though it was by no means a certainty

peedee


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

I think peedee is correct. We were there in May and met the local sales rep for Orbitur who is not only English but is the brother-in-law of MHF subscriber Botanyboy (Jim & Pat ).

He said more or less as peedee relates. I understand that in Portugal you are granted a campsite licence which doesn't lapse because you have disposed of the site. So the owners of the licence can carry it over to a new site which is what they intend to do. I was also told that the old site won't close until the new site is ready because there are many static caravans on this site which will all have to be moved first. There are also many long term seasonal pitches which will need to be vacated and I would imagine that it's these that you see moving off site now.

It is a shame because that was one of the best sites we have stayed on mainly because of the proximity to the town centre. Hopefully the new site is not too far away.

As for the wild camping area down by the beach, I think it is only a matter of time before the police and local council move them all anyway. I'm sorry all you wild campers but when I saw the state of the area I felt ashamed for being a motorhomer. I have to say it was mostly Dutch and Germans but there were a few Brits too. There are blocks of aprtments at the end of the promenade which have probably cost a few bob. If I was a resident I would be really hassling the local council about this eyesore. :evil: :evil:


----------

